# 300zx hubs please help!!



## nissan240sx_123 (Feb 12, 2008)

i was wondering if all four 300zx hubs will fit on my 1995 240sx and will the stock SE rotors fit on 300zx hubs?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't understand your question about the stock SE rotors fitting on the 300ZX hubs. Are you implying that your stock rotors are 5 lug; if so then your posting makes no sense. 

However if your hubs are 4 lug, the stock rotors will have to drilled for 5 holes. Better yet buy 5 lug S14 SE rotors.

The 300ZX front hubs will not fit the S14 front spindle.

If you have a base S14 and want to convert to 5-lug, there's absolutely no reason to use aftermarket hubs at either end. OEM S14 5-lug hubs will fit at the front, and OEM S14 5-lug or Z32 non-turbo hubs will fit at the rear.


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

will the whole rear thing (hub,spindle,knuckles) fit on s14??? i need help for my rear 300zx swap!!!! PLEASE IM BAGGING U...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

okwerdz said:


> will the whole rear thing (hub,spindle,knuckles) fit on s14??? i need help for my rear 300zx swap!!!! PLEASE IM BAGGING U...


Check this web site thread:

DIY: Z32, R32, R33, R34 Rear Spindles, Knuckles, and E-brake Cables - FreshAlloy.com Forums


----------



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

yes it will u just need to get 300zx rear shocks, because on the 300zx knuckles are a lil bit different.


----------

